# Need suggestion for Digital camera



## sabarishwar (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys i plan to buy Digital Camera around 12k-13k.I don't have much knowledge about Camera .So I Google it and then i found Sony DSC-WX7 was good .I need your Suggestions and guide me to buy a good cam.



Link here -Sony-DSC-WX7


Advance Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 4, 2012)

You can have a look at Nikon S6200 for approx 10k or may be less with the help of coupons
You can also consider Sony HX7V for around 12-12.5k(with the help coupon on Timtara) a very good cam with very good features
Some other options available for you are Canon SX220 HS and S9100 which costs around 13k with the help coupon on timtara


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

Go for canon SX220


----------



## sabarishwar (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys thnx for Valuable Suggestions .
Here i made Little Comparative b/w few Cameras i like.

Link-*www.sony.co.in/product/CompareProducts.action?site=hp_en_IN_i&models=DSC-WX7&models=DSC-HX7V&models=DSC-H70&models=DSC-H50


Link-*www.canon.co.in/personal/compare?productfinder=personal-compact-cameras&languageCode=EN&product1=powershot-sx150is&product2=digital-ixus-220hs


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2012)

If you are buying from the local dealer, it's highly doubtful that SX220 will fall in your budget. But as Arora suggested, you can get it for 13k from Timtara (Use coupon YR2012 to get Rs. 2000/- off).

H50 is a discontinued one, you can rule that out. HX7V and H70 comes with few manual controls while WX7 comes with automatic. HX7V is priced well above your budget.
Canon SX150 comes with full manual control while IXUS 220 comes with automatic.

If you are OK with automatic, IXUS 220 is a good one in this lot and comes well under your budget. If you want to have a camera with manual controls, increase your budget little and get SX220. You have other option SX150, but SX130 (discontinued but still in market) have almost all the features of SX150 (except few). Check SX130...

My suggestion: 
With full manual controls - SX 220
Automatic - IXUS 220


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 4, 2012)

The OP doesn't have much knowledge about cameras and photography as he has mentioned it above also.So we should not suggest him a manual control camera.
And HX7V also fall in the OP's budget if buys it from timtara with the help of the coupon.

@sabarishwar-I suggest you to scrap out WX7 and H50 from your options as there are much better options available and even I don't think that IXUS 220 and SX150 are the right cameras for you


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is the comparision of specs -> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

if the OP feels 4x more zoom, slightly better aperture and manual controls is not worth it then definitely go for HX7V ...its also good


----------



## sabarishwar (Jan 6, 2012)

So far ur (frnz) suggestion i paln to buy Canon SX220 HS  or Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX7V .In chennai both are around Rs.15k.But i'm still confusing b/w this two camers.Which one  i need to choose.

So Guys i need suggestions 

And alsoo i do no how to Use timtara Coupan.

Thanks 
Advance


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2012)

Go for SX220 HS. Timtara markets with new offer. Now the coupon code is BB2500. This doesn't apply for HX7V. When you place order, there will be a column to type in the coupon code. Timtara price is now Rs. 15515 (use code to get 2500 off).


----------

